# Broadcom GbE 4P 5720-t rNDC port assignments bge0 to bge3 wrong



## dave_overton (Aug 7, 2020)

Since this is an older device, its the regular 4 port Ethernet card built into the Dell R720, I thought I would at least let people know about this strange behavior.

I created a LAGG device, using bge0 and bge1, all good, but amazingly enough, wires plugged into physical port 1 and 2 show IFDISABLED.
So, plug in to 3 and 4, LAGG is happy.  Humm.

So now, which port is misnumbered?  Playing around, this is what I found
:
Ports are labeled on the chassis, 1 to 4.
port 1 is bge2
port 2 is bge3
port 3 is bge0
port 4 is bge1

I really expected them to go 4-3-2-1.   While I'm sure this could be fixed, I think it just creates a bit of whimsy.


----------

